# Luftkühlung -> WaKü



## DerD4nnY (21. Dezember 2018)

*Luftkühlung -> WaKü*

Hey Leute,

grundlegend natürlich die Frage die jeder Einsteiger stellt... lohnt sich der Umstieg ?

In der Signatur sieht ihr ja mein jetztiges Setup. Da müsste ich wenn ich zur WaKü übergehen sollte natürlich n besseres Case für haben wo genug Platz drin ist ....

Was könnt ihr mir da empfehlen an Setups und was müsste ich an Geld investieren ?

LG

Danny,


----------



## Salatsauce45 (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Luftkühlung -> WaKü*

Solange du nicht die CPU köpfst wirst du kaum Unterschiede feststellen können zwischen Wasser und Luft. Wasser ist sogar lauter im idle...


----------



## DerD4nnY (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Luftkühlung -> WaKü*

Wieso entscheidet man sich denn zur WaKü ? Im idle hab ich so 35*C


----------



## Richi1605 (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Luftkühlung -> WaKü*



Salatsauce45 schrieb:


> Solange du nicht die CPU köpfst wirst du kaum Unterschiede feststellen können zwischen Wasser und Luft. Wasser ist sogar lauter im idle...



Sorry aber das nicht richtig, mit meinem 4790k merk ich es schon unter Last ingame mit Luft 70°C +- ein bischen mit Wakü nur noch 50-60°C  es geht eig selten in richtung 60 °C 

Kommt halt drauf an ob du für die paar grad den ganzen umbau betreiben willst 
Ich habs nur gemacht weil ich es einmal ausprobieren wollte, erfahrung sammeln, würde es aber glaube nicht wieder machen


----------



## DerD4nnY (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Luftkühlung -> WaKü*

Klar Luft ist einfacher beim Einbau/Ausbau etc. .. Ist auch ne Kostenfrage... was müsste man da so investieren ? Mein Case ist momentan eh offen da die Lüftung zu groß ist

LG


----------



## IICARUS (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Luftkühlung -> WaKü*

Bei einer AIO mit einer Radiatoren Größe von 120-240mm hast du keine großen Vorteile, nur das du besser überall dran kommst da nicht so ein großer Klotz als Luftkühler alles verdeckt. Und dann vielleicht noch Gründe bezüglich der Optik. Mit einem Luftkühler wird zwangsweise die warme Luft im Gehäuse genutzt und mit einer AIO kannst du aber den Radiator so verbauen das die Luft aus dem Raum durch den Radiator geblasen wird. Unter gegebene Umstände kann dieses eine Verbesserung von 5-10°C ergeben

Von den Kosten her wirst du aber mit Luft meist niedriger liegen und ein Luftkühler kühlt auch gut ab.
Daher gibt es in diesen Sinn keine Antwort ob sich das ganze Lohnt und am ende ist es egal ob die CPU 60 Grad oder 70 Grad erreicht, ausser wenn genug Radiatorenfläche vorhanden ist und dadurch Lüfter langsamer und so auch leiser betrieben können.

Kenne jemand der hatte mit einer AIO 360mm etwa 10°C weniger.
Aber zuvor lag er bei etwas 67°C was so auch schon gut war.

Habe letztens auch eine AIO im Rechner meines Sohnes verbaut und da es sich um eine 240mm handelte bin ich nicht davon ausgegangen das die Temperaturen besser als mit seinem EKL K2 gewesen wären. Aber am ende hat sich herausgestellt das er nun auf etwa 65°C kommt und zuvor 72°C vorhanden waren. Ist jetzt zwar nicht viel und am ende ist es auch vollkommen egal, aber nun kommt er schön an die Grafikkarte dran und an seine verbauten Laufwerke. Das ganze sieht dann mit Echtglas Seitenteil auch noch sehr gut aus. Die Pumpe konnten wir nicht raus hören. Aber seine Gehäuselüfter sind auch wenn sie leise sind nicht absolut still, so das es auch sein kann das wir deshalb die Pumpe nicht raus hören können.


----------



## DerD4nnY (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Luftkühlung -> WaKü*

Wie baut man ne WaKü denn eigentlich um ? Sagen wir man holt sich ne neue Grafikkarte etc. dann muss man ja schauen.... wie lässt man da das Wasser ab ?


----------



## Lok92 (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Luftkühlung -> WaKü*



DerD4nnY schrieb:


> Wieso entscheidet man sich denn zur WaKü ? Im idle hab ich so 35*C



Ich habe mich z.b für eine Wassserkühlung entschieden, einfach aus dem Grund weil ich Basteln wollte. Ich habe Jahrelang Erfahrung mit PC zusammenbau etc. aber hatte noch nie einen eigenen Custom Loop gebaut. 


Grundsätzlich würde ich bei dir aber sagen, das du mit ner guten AiO besser aufgehoben bist oder nem potenten Luftkühler. Der 8700k bedarf schon einer guten Kühlung, vorallen wenn dann noch evtl. OC dazu kommt. 

Ob sich der Umstieg von Luft auf Wasser lohnt, ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung. Wie gesagt dein I7 bedarf einer guten Kühlung, deine GPU kann man aber noch sehr gut bändigen mit ner eigenen Lüfterkurve z.b 
Zudem kommt das eine Wasserkühlung nicht gerade Billig ist, um im guten Mittelfeld zulanden würde ich mal sagen bedarf es schon 400-500 €.

Ich bin damals direkt All In gegangen und habe direkt meine Wasserkühlung auf Extern gebaut mit nem Mora 360, auf dem Werkeln 9 Lüfter mit 500rpm ~ und ich höre nichts mehr. Hat mich knappe 600 € gekostet wenn nicht sogar mehr, 
bei 500 € kullerten die ersten Tränen und ich hab aufgehört zuzählen xD


----------



## DerD4nnY (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Luftkühlung -> WaKü*

mein 8700k ist OC und liegt laut Statistik bei Volllast manchmal so bei 82*C ... hab nen Brocken 2 PCGH Edition


----------



## IICARUS (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Luftkühlung -> WaKü*

Mit einer 360 bis 420 AIO kommst du vielleicht 10°C kühler und ggf. vielleicht auch mit etwas weniger Drehzahl und daher etwas leiser weg. Nimmst du eine 240 AIO wirst du nicht viel weniger Temperatur haben. Am ende kann man es nicht so genau sagen. Nur das Testen dazu ist ja auch  mit Kosten verbunden da so eine AIO gekauft werden kann. 

Vorteil einer custom Wakü ist jedoch das du zum einem die Pumpe separat verbauen kannst und sie entkoppelt sogar lautlos wird und zum anderem durch verbauen eines AGB  das ausfüllen und entlüften sehr erleichtert wird. Wie laut das ganze am ende wird hängt von der Drehzahl der Lüfter und der verbauten Radiatorenfläche ab. Eine custom Wakü wirst du aber nicht unter 500-600 Euro verbauen können wenn CPU und GPU mit im Loop eingebunden wird.

Aber es geht auch günstiger....

*Warenkorb bei Caseking:*

 1 x Magicool DCP450M - DC 12V Pumpe, SATA = *42,90*€* 
 1 x MagiCool Copper Radiator - 420 mm = *59,90*€* 
 1 x MagiCool Copper Radiator - 280 mm = *49,90*€* 
 1 x EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy MX = *45,90*€* 
 10 x Anschluss G1/4 Zoll 16/10 gerade - nickel = *3,90*€* 
 3 x Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch 16/10 mm - 1m = *3,90*€* 
 1 x aqua computer Double Protect Ultra 1l = *7,90*€* 
 1 x ModMyMachine Shoggy Sandwich V2 zur Pumpenentkopplung - schwarz = *6,90*€* 
*Summe: 270,09*€
* (incl. Versand 5,99*€)

Hier musst du noch etwa 150 Euro für den Kühler der Grafikkarte dazu rechnen.
Bedenke das es nicht für jede Grafikkarte ein Kühler gibt. Also erst mal schauen wie es mit deiner Grafikkarte aussieht.
Das umbauen ist normalerweise leicht. Auf Youtube gibt es da einige Videos dazu.

Natürlich wie du sieht kostet es einiges an Geld und Luft ist da günstiger da es nicht zwingend notwendig ist solche Temperaturen wie unter Wasser haben zu müssen.
Aber meine Lüfter von meiner Wakü laufen mit 30°C Wassertemperatur nur mit 550 U/min und sind so auch unter Last nicht hörbar. 
Hatte aber alles sein Preis und hat etwas mehr als was ich jetzt gelistet habe gekostet.


----------

